

Advice on the YC Application - zt
http://blog.zactownsend.com/advice-on-the-yc-application

======
xux
I'm really looking forward to reading your actual application in your next
post.

------
ateevchopra
Most imoportant things in life too.

 _Be yourself.

Be concise.

Be demonstrably committed._

